# Alternative use for a Forstner bit



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 17, 2014)

Today wifey was digging a trench for a pipe with a pick axe.
She bumped into a root of the persimmon tree, more or less 50 mm thick, which was too deep to be cut with a hack saw and too flexible for a chisel.
While she was cleaning the spark plug of the chainsaw to cut it, I mounted a 30 mm Forstner bit on the Bosch hand drill (it was too deep for the drill press too :rofl and made a hole into it: underground woodworking… but I get rid of that annoying root in a way faster than the chainsaw.
If you try this be careful: live wood is sticky!


----------



## chips&more (Jun 17, 2014)

Good job Marco and wife! But you might want to remember that when you saw a root in the dirt with a chain saw, the saw teeth get dull very quickly in and around the dirt. I have had good luck with a sawzall (the blades are cheap enough when the dirt eats them up). And also a hammer type drill with a spade bit. And I get the best results when I use my Milwaukee 60lb jack hammer with a clay scoop blade attached to it, it works great!


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 17, 2014)

chips&more said:


> Good job Marco and wife! But you might want to remember that when you saw a root in the dirt with a chain saw, the saw teeth get dull very quickly in and around the dirt. I have had good luck with a sawzall (the blades are cheap enough when the dirt eats them up). And also a hammer type drill with a spade bit. And I get the best results when I use my Milwaukee 60lb jack hammer with a clay scoop blade attached to it, it works great!



Thanks for the suggestions!
A sawzall is into my "to buy" list, while the jack hammer is far beyond my goals (but I can borrow one if I need it).


----------



## Lornie McCullough (Jun 17, 2014)

Another vote for the sawzall...... it is the first tool I reach for after digging down to the roots.


----------



## Don B (Jun 17, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> Today wifey was digging a trench for a pipe with a pick axe.
> She bumped into a root of the persimmon tree, more or less 50 mm thick, which was too deep to be cut with a hack saw and too flexible for a chisel.
> While she was cleaning the spark plug of the chainsaw to cut it



You let your wife use your chainsaw....!:thinking: I'd love to see my wife try a chainsaw, that would be hilarious, and potential fatal for anyone to close.)

The Sawzall's are great, I also find this very useful for stuff like you where doing.
*Dremel Multi-max - Popular Items - eBay*


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 17, 2014)

Just yesterday my wife texts me "I ran your weedeater out of string" I wonder what other tools she has been using when Im at work?:thinking:


----------



## mcostello (Jun 18, 2014)

I like the alternative use for a wife. Suppose She would dig a ditch for Me also? Please!)


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 18, 2014)

mcostello said:


> I like the alternative use for a wife. Suppose She would dig a ditch for Me also? Please!)



:biggrin:
She is busy rebuilding the irrigation system, now!


----------



## Fabrickator (Jun 18, 2014)

Ever tried cutting aluminum with a Forstner bit?  I had to do a minor bore and I tried a 3/4".  It actually cut pretty well it producing very thin "potato chip" like shavings.  I wasn't going very deep and it wasn't a through cut and I'm not sure if it dulled the bit, but wood will bore quite easily with most anything so it was worth a try.

I never believed that I'd use a hole saw to cut 1/2" plate of steel, before I tired it.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 18, 2014)

Fabrickator said:


> Ever tried cutting aluminum with a Forstner bit?  I had to do a minor bore and I tried a 3/4".  It actually cut pretty well it producing very thin "potato chip" like shavings.  I wasn't going very deep and it wasn't a through cut and I'm not sure if it dulled the bit, but wood will bore quite easily with most anything so it was worth a try.
> 
> I never believed that I'd use a hole saw to cut 1/2" plate of steel, before I tired it.



I never tried the Forstner, but a couple of times I used one of these for aluminum:




I used it also on Ytong blocks (autoclaved aerated concrete), and after a couple of meters of hole (through many blocks!) the saw became totally toothless :whiteflag:


----------



## Walt (Jun 18, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> Today wifey was digging a trench for a pipe with a pick axe.
> She bumped into a root of the persimmon tree, more or less 50 mm thick, which was too deep to be cut with a hack saw and too flexible for a chisel.
> While she was cleaning the spark plug of the chainsaw to cut it, I mounted a 30 mm Forstner bit on the Bosch hand drill (it was too deep for the drill press too :rofl and made a hole into it: underground woodworking… but I get rid of that annoying root in a way faster than the chainsaw.
> If you try this be careful: live wood is sticky!



Maybe a better tool for the job is a Pulaski:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulaski_(tool)

Or really, any old beat up axe. I cut lots of roots and these work about the best.

I agree that using a chain saw on a root isn't a good idea. It could result in a kickback and hurt the operator.

Walt


----------

